# Where to rent high end plates



## temeculachef (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi everyone I was wondering if anyone would have a good suggestion of where I would be able to rent some really high end plates. I don't want to go out and buy them as I am a caterer and this way I can just tack it onto the bill of whoever is paying me.

Here is a a website so that you can see what I am talking about: http://www.wasserstrom.com/restaurant-supplies-equipment/cooking_frontofthehouse_1000148

If anyone has any ideas I would appreciate it.

Thank you


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

well it all depends on where you are located....frankly this looks like an ad for wasserstrom Temecula.


----------



## temeculachef (Jul 8, 2011)

Sorry if it looked like an add I didn't mean for it to.  I just wanted to show what kind of plates I am looking for.  I live in Temecula California and as you can see on that website the plates are pretty expensive, thus why I wanted to rent them instead of buying.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

since we are spread all over the world....seriously there are a bunch from England & Australia on this site......it's hard to know the rental companies in your area.  Several in STL will purchase product if a good client asks and it makes $$$$ sense.  Welcome, please come play with us.


----------

